# Leaf propagation for Butterwort DOES work !!



## Gilda (Apr 10, 2008)

Woo Hoo ! I found this today..these were "planted" later than my first ones, so maybe the plant was more in the growth mode...whatever, it does work !!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 10, 2008)

Cool! congrats. good to know this works. I'm going to try it with mine; haven't found a source of butterworts anywhere around here yet...

Joanne


----------



## arcticshaun (Apr 10, 2008)

I got mine at an Edmonton Orchid Show several years ago from Terry K. and I've since propagated dozens from leaves. It takes awhile to get to blooming size under my grow lights. It's interesting to see the size difference between plants grown under lights and plants grown on my windowsill (double the size in summer months). Good fungus gnat/ fruit fly control and the flowers are pretty too.

Shaun


----------

